# كيفية حل مشكلة المياه الجوفية ؟؟؟



## المهندس أبوطلال (15 فبراير 2009)

إخواني الأعزاء ،،،
عند قيامنا بحفر أساسات لأحد المباني التي يتم إنشاؤها ، واجهتنا مشكلة المياه الجوفية بكميات عالية ...
قد تصل في بعض أطراف الحفر إلى (1 م) ...
من فضلكم أفيدوني بآرائكم حول كيفية التعامل مع هذه المياه وكيفية صب القواعد العادية والمسلحة للمبنى في ظل هذه الظروف ...
ولكم جزيل الشكر ...​


----------



## rwmam (15 فبراير 2009)

المهندس أبوطلال قال:


> إخواني الأعزاء ،،،
> 
> عند قيامنا بحفر أساسات لأحد المباني التي يتم إنشاؤها ، واجهتنا مشكلة المياه الجوفية بكميات عالية ...
> قد تصل في بعض أطراف الحفر إلى (1 م) ...
> ...


 

السلام عليكم 
يا سيدي يا ابو طلال ان من المشاكل المهمه والتي تحتاج ان نتعامل معها بصوره مدروسه هي المياه الجوفيه واليك الحل ادناه
لنفترض ان البنايه التي تقوم انت بتنفيذها هي بابعاد 20*20 متر
1- اذا كانت قطعة الارض تسمح بان نعمل حفر حول محيطها فنقوم بحفر سواقي بعرض مناسب متر مثلا وبعمق اكثر من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بعمق يصل الى اسفل اكبر عمق تحتاجه حسب المخططات ونزيد عليه متر اخر ويكون الحفر للساقيه فيه ميل باتجاه حفرتين نقوم بعملها في اركان البنايه وهذه الحفرتين بعمق يسمح بوضع ماطور ماء غطاس 
بعد انجاز الحفر للساقيه والحفرتين في الاركان سوف تلاحظ ان المياه تسير في السواقي وتتجمع في الحفرتين وهناك يوجد الماطور الغطاس الذي نقوم بتشغيله لسحب المياه ومع الانتباه الى عدم السماح للمياه التجمعه في الحفرتين بان يرتفع منسوب الماء فيها اكثر من منسوب الحفر حسب المخططات واذا كان بالامكان استعمال ماطور ماء يعمل اوتوماتيكيا كلما ارتفع الماء بالحفرتين الى منسوب معين يقوم الماطور بالعمل اوتوماتيكيا وسحب المياه 
سوف تلاحظ ان المنطقه المراد حفرها سوف تجف تدريجيا الى ان تصل الى حد يمكنك ان تعمل بسهوله وبدون مشاكل
وعليك ان تبقي على هذا الحال الى ان تنتهي من اعمال الاسس او الى ان يصل الارتفاع بعملك الى اكثر من منسوب المياه الجوفيه 
اما لو كانت قطعة الارض لا تكفي او انها محاطه بابنيه اخرى فعليك ان تعمل حفريات في المكان الذي يسمح بذلك والقريب من البنايه المراد انشاءها وتكمل العمل كما شرحنا سابقا
مع ملاحظة هل ان الابنيه المجاوره قريبه من بناءك بحيث اذا عملت حفريات لسحب الماء سوف تتاثر الابنيه المجاوره بحيث ان المياه المسحوبه من تحت الابنيه المجاوره سوف يسحب معه التربه الناعمه من تحت الابنيه المجاوره وبالتالي تسبب مشاكل في الابنيه المجاوره فعليك ان تقوم بعمل اخر وهو ----- ساقوله لك اذا كان الشرح اعلاه لا يفي بالغرض بالنسبه لك لاني تعبت من الكتابه ههههه
اسف على الاطاله والسلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (15 فبراير 2009)

يمكن الحل بعمل آبار امتصاص يتم توزيعها بحيث تخفض المنسوب إلى مادون أسفل نظافة القواعد بمتر واحد واقتراح الأخ بالمشاركة السابقة حل آخر وتساؤلاته بمكانها ننتظر إجابتك عليها
بالمناسبة ألم يظهر معكم مستوى المياه من تقرير ميكانيك التربة؟ أو على الأقل من تاريخ الأبنية المجاور 
تقبل تحيتي


----------



## إسلام علي (15 فبراير 2009)

rwmam قال:


> ساقوله لك اذا كان الشرح اعلاه لا يفي بالغرض بالنسبه لك لاني تعبت من الكتابه ههههه


هههههههههههههه جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## rwmam (15 فبراير 2009)

bishr قال:


> هههههههههههههه جزاك الله خيراً


 

هههه ( حقيقة اني رايت نفسي قد اطلت في الكتابه وان ما كتبته كافيا )
وشكرا لك استاذ بشر على المرور الطيب وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## gafel (15 فبراير 2009)

عندما تكون التربة رملية سيتم سحب ذرات الرمال مع المياه وتسبب لنا الكثير من المشاكل لذا فالحل الأفضل لمثل هذه التربة هو نظام الأبر(well point system )
أما عندما تكون طينية ومحاطة بالأبنية من جميع الجهات فيتم عمل مايعرف بالفلتر وهو استخدام أنابيب بلاستك بقطر 4 أنج مخرمة (مثقبة) توضع في منسوب أسفل الأسس وتكون مائلة بأتجاه حفرة التجميع التي توضع فيها المضخة الساحبة للماء وتدفن الأنابيب بالحصى ثم بطبقة الجلمود لتثبيت التربة ثم يتم عمل الطبقة العازلة من طبقة التعمية والنايلون ثم الخرسانة الناعمة لكي يمكن العمل بحديد تسليح الأسس وتبقى عملية سحب المياه الى ان تصل الى منسوب يسمح بالعمل


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (16 فبراير 2009)

إخواني الأعزاء ،،،
أشكر لكم تجاوبكم وإبداء آرائكم ،،، وإنما يدل ذلك على حسن أخلاقكم ...
بالنسبة لتقرير التربة فللأسف أنه لم يظهر ولم يشر إلى المياه الجوفية وهذا التقرير كان قديما قبل إنشاء المشروع لظروف متعلقة بعملية طرح المشروع والميزانيات المخصصة له ...
ولربما أن هذه المياه ظهرت في وقت قريب في المنطقة ،،، حيث تبادر إلى ذهني عدم وجود شبكة صرف صحي في المنطقة وبالتالي طبيعي أن يكون هناك ارتفاع في منسوب المياه الجوفيه !!!
لذا أرجو الاإفادة في حالة عدم جدوى سحب المياه أو بالأحرى البطء في هذه العملية ؟؟؟
فهل بالإمكان صب الخرسانة مع وجود كمية من المياه في الأساسات ؟؟
شاكراًً لكم ..​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 فبراير 2009)

المهندس أبوطلال قال:


> إخواني الأعزاء ،،،
> أشكر لكم تجاوبكم وإبداء آرائكم ،،، وإنما يدل ذلك على حسن أخلاقكم ...
> بالنسبة لتقرير التربة فللأسف أنه لم يظهر ولم يشر إلى المياه الجوفية وهذا التقرير كان قديما قبل إنشاء المشروع لظروف متعلقة بعملية طرح المشروع والميزانيات المخصصة له ...
> ولربما أن هذه المياه ظهرت في وقت قريب في المنطقة ،،، حيث تبادر إلى ذهني عدم وجود شبكة صرف صحي في المنطقة وبالتالي طبيعي أن يكون هناك ارتفاع في منسوب المياه الجوفيه !!!
> ...


السلام عليكم صحيح اننا نتبع هذه الطرق في تحويل اتجاه الماء ولكن نضيف نقطة اخرى وهي معاينة المياه خاصة للمباني القريبة من البحر حتى يتم تحديد الاسمنة الذي علينا استعماله لكن اعتقد ان صب الخرسانة مع وجود المياه غير ممكن سوف تتحلل والله اعلم شكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 فبراير 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم صحيح اننا نتبع هذه الطرق في تحويل اتجاه الماء ولكن نضيف نقطة اخرى وهي معاينة المياه خاصة للمباني القريبة من البحر حتى يتم تحديد الاسمنة الذي علينا استعماله لكن اعتقد ان صب الخرسانة مع وجود المياه غير ممكن _سوف تتحلل_ والله اعلم شكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخت فاطمه / مافيش مشكله من صب الخرسانه في المياه بدليل صب الاوتاد في تربه بها مياه جوفيه دون حدوث ذلك التحلل - لان الموضوع بيتوقف علي قوام الخلطه بتقليل نسبة الماء بالخلطه الاصليه - وممكن وضع بعض الاضافات لتسريع زمن شك تلك الخرسانه حتي لا تتاثر بالماء قبل مرحلة الشك الابتدائي - يعني الموضوع بيكون مدروس من جميع النواحي وحسب نوع التربه ونوع المياه وما شابه ذلك 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــد_


----------



## rwmam (16 فبراير 2009)

المهندس أبوطلال قال:


> إخواني الأعزاء ،،،
> أشكر لكم تجاوبكم وإبداء آرائكم ،،، وإنما يدل ذلك على حسن أخلاقكم ...
> بالنسبة لتقرير التربة فللأسف أنه لم يظهر ولم يشر إلى المياه الجوفية وهذا التقرير كان قديما قبل إنشاء المشروع لظروف متعلقة بعملية طرح المشروع والميزانيات المخصصة له ...
> ولربما أن هذه المياه ظهرت في وقت قريب في المنطقة ،،، حيث تبادر إلى ذهني عدم وجود شبكة صرف صحي في المنطقة وبالتالي طبيعي أن يكون هناك ارتفاع في منسوب المياه الجوفيه !!!
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
اتفق مع المهندس محي في امكانية الصب حتى بوجود الماء وكما يلي 
اذا كان الماء الموجود قليل فلايوجد اي مشكله
اذا كان الماء كثير وبارتفاع على سبيل المثال لا الحصر 2 متر فعند هذه الحاله نعمل ما يلي
نقوم بانزال الكونكريت الى نهاية الحفر مباشرة بوضع خرطوم مضخة الكونكريت تنزل في الماء الى ان تصل نهاية الحفر في الماءمع ترك مسافه قليله تكفي لحركة الكونكريت ومن ثم الصب 
واذا كان الصب بدون مضخه كونكريت فهنا نضع مثلا انبوب بقطر مناسب في الماء ويصل الى نهاية الحفر بالماءمع ترك مسافه معينه لنزول الكونكريت بسهوله وازاحة الماء ومن ثم الصب
تجدر الاشاره هنا الى ان الكونكريت عند الصب بهذه الحاله فانه يقوم بازاحة الماء ليحل مكانه وبذلك لا يؤثر الماء على الخرسانه خاصة اذا كانت الخرسانه بقوام عالي 
والسلام


----------



## ايفلين (16 فبراير 2009)

كيف يتم الصب لاساسات دعامات الجسور في المياه ,من لديه اي معلومه الرجاء ارسالها مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير المهندسه المدنيه ايفلين


----------



## باسف (16 فبراير 2009)

*المياه الجوفية*

السلام عليكم
الكلام الدى قاله الاخوة صحيح انشا الله وقد تعرضنا لهده المشكله اكتر من مرة فى العديد من المواقع فى ليبيا وقمنا بعمل السواقى والحفر كما قال الاخوة واعطتنا نتيجة ممتازه مكنتنا من تكملة العمل .ولو سمحتم عندى اضافة بسيطة وهى عندما يكون مصدر المياه الجوفية فى حفر الاساسات الموجود بالموقع هو عيون معينة يعنى ان الماء يخرج من اماكن محددة فيمكن استخدام مواد لسد هده الفتحات وهده الاضافات للمونه تجعل الاسمنت يشك فى وقت قصير يتراوح ما بين 15 الى 45 تانية بالامكان ايضا استخدام اضافات للخرسانة تسرع فى الشك وللعلم الاضافات التى تسرع شك الاسمنت بصورة فائقة لها تأتير سيىء على حديد التسليح ويمكن استخدامها فقط فى الخرسانة فى الحالات الضرورية فقط وسأرفق لكم بعض هده المواد متل سيكا 2 او سيكا a4 او مادة ريو مكس 450 من شركة الباسف اما بخصوص اضافات الخرسانة فيمكن استخدام سيكا منت اف اف او سيكا منت ان ان او استخدام ريو بلد 850


----------



## rwmam (16 فبراير 2009)

ايفلين قال:


> كيف يتم الصب لاساسات دعامات الجسور في المياه ,من لديه اي معلومه الرجاء ارسالها مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير المهندسه المدنيه ايفلين


 
السلام عليكم
يوجد عدة طرق لصب الاسس في الجسور 
اولا - اذا كان بالامكان تحويل مجرى النهر الى مجرى اخر فيتم ذلك وبعد انجاز العمل للجسر يتم ارجاع النهر الى مجراه الطبيعي 
اما في حالة عدم تحويل مجرى النهر فكما يلي
ثانيا - تستعمل الركائز بكثره في اسس الجسور وتكون بعدة انواع حديديه او كونكريتيه جاهزه يتم دقها في النهر مباشرة لتكون بعد ذلك الاساس للجسر
ثالثا - تستعمل الركائز الحديديه المجوفه ويتم صب الخرسانه فيها بعد عملية الدق للوصول الى الارض القويه ومن ثم افراغ الماء منها وثم تسليحها وصبها 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس أبوطلال (17 فبراير 2009)

يعطيكم ألف عافية ...
وشاكر لكم مرة أخرى تجااااااااااااااااااوبكم ...


----------



## ربيع نوري عميش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني اخوكم المهندس ربيع عميش حصلت مشكله عندي بعد اجراء أعمال الدمك لميناء حصل هبوط في بعض النقاط بعرض 2 متر وهبوط مقدارة 25 سم وعندى اجراء فحص على التربه وجدة انها تربه رملية وانا سبب الهبوط ارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية الى متر من منسوب الارض الطبيعية وانا هذه المشكله منتشره على مساحة ساحة تخزين علية نأمل منكم مساعدتي في الحل مع اني مقترحي ان نعمل طبقة صخور ما بين اسم الي 10 سم لسمك 70سم نأمل الرد وبارك الله فيكم وفي من ساعد حتي بالدعاء


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز اسمحي ان استعرض بعض معلوماتي في الموضوع 
أولا . اذاكانت كمية المياه في حدود 20 سم او 30 سم يتم عمل حفرة في حد جوانب قطعة الارض وخارجة عن حدود المبنى تتجمع فيها المياه ثم يتم سحب المياه بمضخات .
ثانيا. كمية المياه كبيرة والتربة رملية يتم استخدام (well point system) وهي طريقة تجفيف باستخدام الابر .
ثالثا . كمية المياه كبيروالترة غير رملية يتم استخدام deep well


----------



## م.تسنيم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
لفت انتباهي ان تقرير التربة قديم ولم يشر الى وجود المياه الجوفية ......
سؤالي حضرة المهندس ابو طلال 
هل تم اخذ وجود المياه الجوفية بعين الاعتبار في تصميم القواعد والمنشأ بشكل عام 
مع التوفيق


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (31 ديسمبر 2009)

وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (1 يناير 2010)

مقدرشى اقولك غير انك تحرص فى المرة القادمة وتعمل جسات ودراسة


----------



## الكور (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكر جميع المشتركين الذين ادلوا بارائهم في موضوع انشاء القواعد تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية.
وكل ماسلف ذكره مناسب لانشاء القواعد من طرق سحب المياه ولاكن الاهم من ذلك هو عند الانتهاء من صب القواعد وايقاف سحب المياه وارتفاع منسوب المياه الى اعلي ماهو تأثير المياه على القواعد المنفذة من الناحية الكيميائية وقوة دفع المياه الى الاعلى وكذلك ماهي الاثار السلبية بسبب حجز المياه بالقواعد المنفذة وماهي الاعتبارات التي يجب اخذها في معالجة مثل هذه المشاكل.


----------



## الكور (6 يناير 2010)

*حل مشكلة المياه الجوفية*

السلام عليكم جميعا​لوحظ ان جميع المهندسين وضعوا الحلول الجيدة في كليفية سحب المياه ولكن لم يتطرقوا الى سلبيات الطرق التي سيتم عملها.
مثلا عند ايقاف سحب المياه سيرتفع منسوب المياه .... ما اثر ارتفاع المنسوب على المنشأ الخرسانى؟
وحجز المياه بالقواعد ماتأثيره كيميائيا .... وقوة دفع المياه الى اعلى هل سيتم حسابه مقارنتة مع وزن المنشأ؟ مع ضرورة عمل تقرير جيو تقني للتربة قبل البث في اعمال الحفر لمعرفة خواص هذه التربة وميكانيكيتها واخذها في الاعتبار ومعرفة ماهي نوع المادة التي سيتم استخدامها كطبقة اساس والغير مؤثرة على قاعدة المبنى وكذلك على حركة المياه وعدم حجزها .


----------



## عبدالكريم جواد (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, ارجوا المساعدة في حل مشكلة هشاشة التربة وضعفها وارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفيه ولكنها اوطأ من منسوب الاسس,ارجوا ملاحظة التالي فيما يخص مشاكل التربة للموقع :
1- البيرنك كباستي للتربة 5 ميكا
2- منسوب المياه الجوفية (وهي اوطأ من منسوب الاسس) مابين 2.5 - 3 متر
3- منسوب الاسس 1 متر 
4- جميع البنايات عباره عن هياكل حديديه وجملونات البعض منها طابقيين
5- عند الحدل الاولي للتربة المراد عمل الاسس والارضيات للبنايات نجد انها تربه اسفنجيه (روطان التربة).
6- الاسس من النوع المنفرد(spread footings ) ومربوطة بــ (Tie Beam )

ولو اطلت عليكم ولكن في تقرير الـ Geothecnical Report المقترحات هي Piels او استبدال للتربة والمقترحين مكلف ويستهلك وقت 

اقتراحي للمشكلتي التي ارجوا ان تصححوها لي ان كانت خطأ
1- حفر الاسس بصوره منفردة كما ذكرت سابقا ووضع مخلفات خرسانية كونكريتيه لتثبيت التربة وبعدها اضيف طبقتين من السبيس للوصول الى المنسوب اسفل الاسس
2- فيما يخص الارضيات والتي تستهلك كميات كبيرة من المواد اذا اردنا استبدالها علما بان الارضيات كونكريت 12.5 سم مسلحة بحديد 10 ملم باتجاهين ولكن المشكلة قبل الحصول على موافقة الصب اعاني من مشكلة روطان هذه المساحات من التربة سفل الارضيات.

اسف للاطاله ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير
اخوكم م.عبدالكريم الشمري


----------



## علي1111 (4 يناير 2011)

هل بالامكان عمل فلتر يحيط بالبناية من 3 جهات وتصريف المياه الجوفية عن طريق weep holesبالنسبة للمنشات الهيدروليكية


----------



## abdelwarith (5 يونيو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goodgood321 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------

